# Oh to be young -



## Graybeard (Aug 27, 2019)

And have a lot of disposable income.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 27, 2019)

I can deal with being older but I'd like the $$$ to buy the tools I want.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 27, 2019)

....and time on my hands vs. working!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 27, 2019)

He's quite the story. Full time production turner moving into teaching, DVD's, tools etc. Pretty natural progression for a lot of the speakers and instructors on the tour. Making and selling 250 plus bowls and selling yearly, then having to do it all over again is not something most of us would like to do. That would be a real grind.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 27, 2019)

Where did they find a sunny day in Ireland?

If he gets his shop set up in time he might be on this side of the water next year. Our club has penciled him in to demonstrate.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 27, 2019)

In addition to youth and wealth, he has land and health! Hard not to be envious! Chuck


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 27, 2019)

That CSM is pretty cool but way too much monkey business for me. If it is under 3 feet I just put it on my mill and saw it. If it is over I either trim a little with my CS or forget I ever saw it.


----------



## CWS (Aug 27, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I can deal with being older but I'd like the $$$ to buy the tools I want.


You are not old enough to know if you could deal getting older.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 27, 2019)

But....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 28, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Where did they find a sunny day in Ireland?
> 
> If he gets his shop set up in time he might be on this side of the water next year. Our club has penciled him in to demonstrate.



If he comes you'll be in for a treat I'm sure. I've watched some of his videos and he appears to be a good teacher. I know his new shop is going to amazing with enough vicmarc lathes for each student. Since he mostly does bowls and platters he tends to focus on good technique and form unlike other demonstrators that have a new project each time they demo. Another one like that I think is Al Stirt. http://www.alstirt.com/Index.html He really takes time to talk about how to orient the wood on the lathe as you rough out so you get a proportioned product. Again, only watched his DVD's. Our club was going to get him but decided on a more decorative bells and whistles sort of presenter.


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 28, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> If he comes you'll be in for a treat I'm sure. I've watched some of his videos and he appears to be a good teacher. I know his new shop is going to amazing with enough vicmarc lathes for each student. Since he mostly does bowls and platters he tends to focus on good technique and form unlike other demonstrators that have a new project each time they demo. Another one like that I think is Al Stirt. http://www.alstirt.com/Index.html He really takes time to talk about how to orient the wood on the lathe as you rough out so you get a proportioned product. Again, only watched his DVD's. Our club was going to get him but decided on a more decorative bells and whistles sort of presenter.


Funny you should mention Al Stirt, he comes our club in September.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 28, 2019)

Hell yeh on the equipment. Bought a Lincoln 225 gas welder a month ago. Thing weighs 600-700 lbs probably. It's been in the back of my truck since then as I don't have the equipment to lift it. Just waiting on a subcontractor friend or two to stop by with a hoe, and lift it out for me. Nashville is so busy construction-wise, who knows when that will be. But first I have to build a cart for it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 28, 2019)

Know anyone that has an engine hoist? 

Back it under a tree limb and use a come along. 

Buy lots of beer, and invite the local college football team over for burgers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 29, 2019)

Engine hoist is how we got it in the truck. But is more fun asking a sub to come by with a piece of machinery!

Besides

Our local football team is Vaaaaannnnderbilt! - nuff said

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 30, 2019)

Funny how he used that European beech and in the north east US we send them to the dump. Sad. In Noxon PA there is a stand of America beech on state land with an average DBH of 30" inches. No market, so they plan on letting go for wildlife habitat and remove it from the timber management plan.


----------

